# ارجو المساعدة في اختيار تخصص للماجستير



## الحبار الصناعي (9 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالب في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الاردنية وساتخرج قريبا ان شاء الله :77:
وانوي اكمال الدراسة والحصول على درجة الماجستير باذن الله :75:
ولكن المشكلة انني لا اعرف اي تخصص ساتخصص فيه:87:
هل استمر في نفس التخصص ام احيد عنه واسجل لل mba
و ماهي المجالات الاخرى المتاحة لي وكيفية الاستعلام عنها 
ارجو منكم الافادة :11:

وجزاكم الله كل خير:20:


----------



## Eng.sunya (13 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخي الكريم اتمنى لك التوفيق في البدايه .....ان كنت مهتم في قطاع الانتاج والصناعه فيمكنك اتمام الماجستير في تخصصك (الهندسة الصناعة )
اما اذا كانت رغبتك وميولك وطموحاتك التميز في مجال الادارة وجودة العمل سواء اكانت مؤسسات خدماتيه ام انتاجيه فيمكنك اتمام الماجستير في مجال ادارة الجوده او ادارة الموارد البشريه وهذه تخصصات ضمنيه ضمن ال mba


----------



## الحبار الصناعي (13 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير مشكورة اختي :7:


----------

